# What to replace Shimano DX shifter/brake combo with?



## rhgindc (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi,
I have an older mountain bike that has Shimano Deore DX derailleurs and shifter/brake levers. The shifters have started to break down so I'd like to replace both left and right shifter/brake combination. My bike has 7 gears with 3 big rings. I've looked into Deore XT and also DX to replace these but I found them hard to find....even on eBay. Are there more modern shifter/brake combos that I can use in place of the DX shifter/brake component? Thanks


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If you look long enough on eBay you should be able to find 7-speed shifters. Early 90's XT and DX shifters come up pretty often. Buying an older set that is either unused or slightly used will be the easiest solution.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Not sure what type of malfunction it is, but these shifters can often be fixed by squirting some spray lube into them. They parts can get gummed up over time but the spray lube can help in some cases. Certainly worth giving it a try.

Alternatively, you could replace them with thumbies, that's what I would do if my STI shifters were not functioning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

the best 7speed brake/shifter units are imho the XT M095 units like these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150225320952

those with the push-pull levers were the first really reliable ones. the DX and XT with the stacked push-push levers usually did not last long. those on ebay were horribly expensive probably because they are NOS but i've seen them going for half of that in good to very good condition.

alternatively you could dremel or cut the pod holders off of your DX units and use DX or XT 7speed thumb shifters.

Carsten


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

You can use 7 speed top mount thumb shifters or if your not concerned about the vintage you can use a 7 speed Alivio rapidfire shifter from the mid 90's with a pair of separate brake levers see this link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Alivio-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Carsten said:


> the best 7speed brake/shifter units are imho the XT M095 units like these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150225320952
> those on ebay were horribly expensive probably because they are NOS but i've seen them going for half of that in good to very good condition.


I picked up the DX version of these in shop-worn NOS condition for $15.00 BIN a couple of years ago, great units, I'm sure a set will show up if you keep looking.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> You can use 7 speed top mount thumb shifters or if your not concerned about the vintage you can use a 7 speed Alivio rapidfire shifter from the mid 90's with a pair of separate brake levers see this link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Alivio-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


Much maligned by the "nose up in the air crowd" but completely functional. If that's the only way to get the bike running then do it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

You could also just order a set of Ez-Fires 21 speed cantilever compatible units. They make the lower end setups in both v-brake and cantilever brake lever versions, and both 21 and 24 speed versions of those as well. Shimano also continues to make lower end 5, 6 and 7 speed thumbshifters, and 6, 7 and 8 speed revo-shift twist grip units (which are actually surprisingly nice working things).


----------



## rhgindc (Mar 29, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> I picked up the DX version of these in shop-worn NOS condition for $15.00 BIN a couple of years ago, great units, I'm sure a set will show up if you keep looking.


What does NOS stand for?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

rhgindc said:


> What does NOS stand for?


New Old Stock


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> You could also just order a set of Ez-Fires 21 speed cantilever compatible units. They make the lower end setups in both v-brake and cantilever brake lever versions, and both 21 and 24 speed versions of those as well. Shimano also continues to make lower end 5, 6 and 7 speed thumbshifters, and 6, 7 and 8 speed revo-shift twist grip units (which are actually surprisingly nice working things).


My kid has Revoshift on her bike and they look funky but don't shift bad at all. Price is right.

Tim


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

There's always Grip Shift, cheap price for new parts:

http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPSHMTNSETSRAM/LD4857

Just another option.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

rhgindc- 

You have a P.M. about the shifters you need...


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> There's always Grip Shift, cheap price for new parts:
> 
> http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPSHMTNSETSRAM/LD4857
> 
> Just another option.


It says it only works on a SRAM derailleur.

Tim


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

ok, so I linked the wrong one. Don't be so lazy.

http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/COMPSHMTNSETSRAM/LD4751


----------

